# Thoughts about this photo



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Someone send me this link and ask me what i think about.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/classifieds.viewad?adid=178262

I think the handler is real happy


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Stefan Schaub said:


> Someone send me this link and ask me what i think about.
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/classifieds.viewad?adid=178262
> 
> I think the handler is real happy


The old ladies that mainly frequent the PDB, got their thrill for the day too ;-)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Roflol


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i have one that looks like a clone of this guy 
he actually looks a bit thin 
the "nad big head" might just be the camera angle 

and yeah, i'm jealous ... i would also like a "yard" like that


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The old ladies that mainly frequent the PDB, got their thrill for the day too ;-)


 
If they did, they need to get out a little more or expand their search criteria.

T


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Hah! Good one, Stefan!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It's the HappyDog leash that's doing it :-\"


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Jeez,Not much regard here for german engineering.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

What a rampant flamer !!!! :-& He has nice bangles too 8-[


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Pretty light bone (in all respects) and poor muscle if you ask me.


----------



## Michael Joubert (Jul 17, 2012)

This guy might cure handler excitement


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Made my night.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


>



Oh my god!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

GREAT camera work!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Are they supposed to have hair on the head?


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Are they supposed to have hair on the head?


the nice thing with hair on the head is it tickles the nose. germans can say that


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

But..but......It's got ARMS!! :-o:-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


>




I emailed this to a friend, and he just replied: "Burgers? Shouldn't it be weenies?"


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh my. This is hilarious. Yeah, let me have one o' them burgers! LololoL! Tell him to add cheese, hold the special sauce! LOL


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks to Zakia i have to clean my ipad... Spilled my drink laughing...


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Dont think you really want the fromunda cheese...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Thanks to Zakia i have to clean my ipad... Spilled my drink laughing...



Thanks to Zakia I have to clean my MIND. :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Dont think you really want the fromunda cheese...


ha ha, that's kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Thanks to Zakia I have to clean my MIND. :lol:


Dirty mind is a joy for ever :mrgreen: won't clean that ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Dirty mind is a joy for ever




:lol: :lol:


----------

